# Smallmouth Everywhare!



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

So haven't been Smallie fishing much since well, im getting "old" (hit the big 3-0 this year), but couldn't pass up the chance tonight. Figured with the scorching temps those Smallmouth wouldn't pass up the chance to feed after the rain...I was right! Got on the water about 8:30 and just started clocking fish, got an easy 8 right in a row all over 14", absolutely stacked on top of each other. I would hook one, have it jump and spit me, give the tube a couple twitches and BLAM! another one was on (had this happen numerous times). Easily one of the best days i've had during the summer months, landed about a dozen in 45min, (in addition to losing about a dozen more). Great night:B


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice! sounds fun! any piggies???


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice! sounds fun! any piggies???


One that went 17ish, a few 16's too, forgot my tapemeasure but didn't really mater since I was hooking fish so fast I didn't really have time to get a measurement .


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fun stuff! Ive been tearing the smallies up at one of the creeks near my house, But nothing over 16,yet. Only averaging about 13 inches but had a 3 day stretch were i got close to 40 fish... Its been kinda crazy though cause there all comeing from just a few key spots. Makes it kinda nice not haveing to walk miles in the heat.

Sounds like i should of fished something this evening with all the good reports.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Sounds like i should of fished something this evening with all the good reports.


Bobby its clearly too hot out to be fishing... enjoy your a/c tomorrow i'll send you some more pics..lol


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

i hit the scioto bout 8 this evening after the storm a lil slow at first but right when it got dark about 9:30 it was on with the buzz bait i landed 7 within a half hour and lost anthoer 5 or 6 bigest was about 15 or 16 id say most was in the 10 to 14 ish range but man it was non stop some time 2 or 3 back to back...they where every where close to the bank out by the bridge suports out in the middle all over the place it didnt mater and most of them had huge bellys on them..deff feeding hard right now...best night iv had so far this year for sure...plan on going early in the morning hope its as good as it was tonight


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishingfreak said:


> i hit the scioto bout 8 this evening after the storm a lil slow at first but right when it got dark about 9:30 it was on with the buzz bait i landed 7 within a half hour and lost anthoer 5 or 6 bigest was about 15 or 16 id say most was in the 10 to 14 ish range but man it was non stop some time 2 or 3 back to back...they where every where close to the bank out by the bridge suports out in the middle all over the place it didnt mater and most of them had huge bellys on them..deff feeding hard right now...best night iv had so far this year for sure...plan on going early in the morning hope its as good as it was tonight


All the fish I got were chunky, definitely putting the feedbag on.

On a side note they were ALL noticeably "weak" due to the heat. I even remarked to myself "man those bigger ones are coming in easy". If you do happen upon a school of them please forget the photos (as I did) and return them quickly back to the water!


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> All the fish I got were chunky, definitely putting the feedbag on.
> 
> On a side note they were ALL noticeably "weak" due to the heat. I even remarked to myself "man those bigger ones are coming in easy". If you do happen upon a school of them please forget the photos (as I did) and return them quickly back to the water!


Great advice!


----------



## dirty sea (Oct 23, 2011)

Solid! Hope they're still everywhere on Sunday morning when I'll be able to hit the river. Got some tubes and rage baby craws ready to go.

PS did the storm seem to affect the water level much? The USGS WaterWatch Site has Ohio displayed with a white out, and not updated since yesterday at 4:30PM.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice work been wanting to hit river but been out of commission for awhile. River should be busy love this time of year never know what you will catch when in the river. Nice job!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

93stratosfishnski said:


> Bobby its clearly too hot out to be fishing... enjoy your a/c tomorrow i'll send you some more pics..lol


Were those pics at heman? LOL sitting in the ac now gettin ready to go get wife and kids..... See ya around dark?

Ps just walked to the creek and walked right back. Im a girl when it comes to heat... Bring on the fall!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Were those pics at heman? LOL sitting in the ac now gettin ready to go get wife and kids..... See ya around dark?
> 
> Ps just walked to the creek and walked right back. Im a girl when it comes to heat... Bring on the fall!!!!!!!!!


We never made it out, Derek went on Dad duty.

About to try round 2 for smallies after the showers roll through.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i'm sneaking out with bobby here in a minute for some pond hopping, kiddo is asleep and mommy is all laid up.. let me know how you do aj


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

93stratosfishnski said:


> i'm sneaking out with bobby here in a minute for some pond hopping, kiddo is asleep and mommy is all laid up.. let me know how you do aj


ohhhh I see how things are...

j/k good luck.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I went out lastnight from about 9.15-10.30, things were pretty slow at first with just a couple light pecks. Things started to pickup some a little after 10 when I caught a couple around 12" and lost a descent one..but by that time I had a storm headed right at me and thought I better head for the truck, might try today after work.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> ohhhh I see how things are...
> 
> j/k good luck.


sssllooww couple hrs. derek had a 2 1/2-3 lb fish smack his lipless crank. I didnt get anything but legs full of mosquito bites.... Thought for sure they would start blasting topwaters after the sun went down..... Maybe there playing later .next time i go im not even gonna start until like 10pm............


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> sssllooww couple hrs. derek had a 2 1/2-3 lb fish smack his lipless crank. I didnt get anything but legs full of mosquito bites.... Thought for sure they would start blasting topwaters after the sun went down..... Maybe there playing later .*next time i go im not even gonna start until like 10pm*............


That or go right after the rain.

Things are going to be slow for a while im afraid...


----------



## Boss hog (Dec 12, 2009)

Went this morning, It was on, Smallmouth and Buzz baits, Like cake and iceing, I guess it was not my morning to catch the hogs, Lost 5 all around 2 lbs, Did manage to catch 20, And 5 rock bass, Sun came out and it was over, But still a great morning,


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hit river late after rain hit no eyes but got some nice smallies left there and hit alum for awhile and same smallies were busy but no eyeballs there either.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Went out to the same spot after the storms and couldn't get the first hit. Promptly switched spots and got a 17" Eye on the first cast then shortly thereafter got a 18"ish Smallie followed by a 15"ish Smallie. Smallmouth were pissed and full of vinegar, giving it all they had:B


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Went out lastnight and caught 3 from about 9.45-10.30, nothing to radical on the size largest maybe 13", lost a couple as usual. The highlight turned out to be my Son and I heading to a pond, action was a little better there, I caught a LM maybe 4lbs on a Pop-r, my Son lost a coule nice fish before we called it a night.


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

went out to the kokosing river with my dad and brother...we caught over 30 fish in about 3 hours...smallies, rock bass, and creek chubs. the biggest smallie was my dads on fly tackle, and i had one just short of 15. my brother tore it up on a rooster tail catching average size river smallies. we went out sunday night, just as it was cooling down and the water was clearing. fish seemed to be very hungry!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

If you don't mind me asking. Where?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

